# earning trust at last golden tegu



## chriz (Jul 7, 2008)

think i have cracked it with my golden aka tigger (thanks angelrose 4 the name idea ) 

have only had a bit of luck with him being friendly with me n my fingers lol.
but the other wk was giving him some chicken when he came out of his hide n instead of biting me n getting all hissy with me he just came ove 2 bowl n took a bit with my hand next 2 the food . which is not normal 4 him so taking my chance of him having a good day i left my hand in . in which he used 2 wipe his mouth on once he finished the cheeck of him not happy with biting he now wants 2 clean himself on me .

so the next time i fed him i tryd the same which he seemd fine with i try'd hand feeding him which i was sure at this point he wud run or bite but he didnt he took it carefully from me think he was as nervey as i was but we kept our cool lol n i fed him the rest of his dinner n its gone this way every time i've fed meat .

i now feel like we have a trust bond building he's now starting 2 let me pick me up 4 a few seconds but then he runs but at least im now getting some where with him


----------



## jntann (Jul 7, 2008)

sounds like your making good progress. when your lizard would get hissy and bit you would he bite real hard or just try to scare you away. mine has got hissy before but never tried to bite. just curious how bad it would hurt if mine ever did bite.....


----------



## gotherps? (Jul 7, 2008)

even when my columbian was a 6 inch hatchling he could draw blood and had a pretty dam powerful grip. he has over tripled in size but thankfully i have quasi tamed him. i'd hate to see what his bites could do now lol.


----------



## chriz (Jul 7, 2008)

he has a nice powerful bite on him has drawn blood almost every time . mine has a habit of shaking his head which makes it worse . but hopefully thats all gonna stop now


----------



## angelrose (Jul 8, 2008)

hey hi chriz, I like the name alot. sounds like you got the time and patience and now it's paying off. great !!!


----------



## Nero (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah columbians are work. Thank the Lord I havent been biten so far by mine. I'm pretty comfortable around mine and not to worried that its gonna attack me. Mine will still be flighty and puff at me every now and then though. Food is pretty much the only way to start a trust relationship, maybe putting your hand in his tank and petting him for a week or two so he doesnt think your a predater anymore.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 8, 2008)

i wouldnt want my tegu associating my hand with food. just my 2 cents.


----------



## chriz (Jul 9, 2008)

2 b honest with u all my tegus r gental when it comes taking food from my hand well all bar my big reds they only 1's i not had from babys so have not n will not ever try it with them . the others all seem 2 know whats food n whats my fingers . i think if over excite them with food ie with movement then u likely 2 get biten . plus we all know these little wonders r very smart n can b trained .well thats my thoughts. i wont have my hand ne where near when live food on offer only do it with meat


----------

